# Anyone drive a Honda Civic?



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone drive a Honda Civic? I am a new driver awaiting background check. I have a 2014 Honda Civic, and was curious if anyone else has one, and how has it been working out for you?

Steve


----------



## saltlaker (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been driving a 2014 civic for about 2 months. It works great.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome. I was worried it may be small in the back.


----------



## saltlaker (Nov 18, 2014)

I've had several people comment on how nice it is to be picked up in a new car. My car is 8 months old. When people are in the back seat I try to slide my seat up a bit to give them more leg room.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, awesome! Yeah.. its a super nice car. And you cant beat the 30+ MPG


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Steve_Chatt said:


> Awesome. I was worried it may be small in the back.


When you get 4 pax at an airport, all with luggage, it could be a problem. I checked into a civic and a corolla. Did the back seat test with myself and 2 good size salesmen. It was tight.
I did the same with a Camry and it has ample room. This is what I bought.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

I use a 2006 Civic Hybrid. I've taken 2 people to the airport with luggage but taking 3 would probably be a problem. I wonder how long Uber will let me keep driving my 2006 car.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Uber let me drive my 2004 car but the City of Houston says it has to be minimum 2007 and 2008 starting in July with less than 150k miles. They will have inspectors on hand to issue the permits and make sure everything is up to their standards. Good luck!


----------



## driedpie (Jun 30, 2021)

It is a nice car. Just go for it and trust me you will feel very special when you will drive it.
ds emulator jiofilocalhtml.run


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

driedpie said:


> It is a nice car. Just go for it and trust me you will feel very special when you will drive it.


Replying to a 6 year old thread……you’re gonna do great here….lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for registering and bringing back to life this worthless eight year old thread.


----------

